# Where to get parts for Partscasters



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Where do you guys get parts for Partscaster builds? Anywhere in Canada, or do you just swallow it and buy from Warmoth / Musikraft / Allparts etc. in the US?
I find myself in need of a nice Strat neck (with a slightly unusual spec, so nothing doing in buy & sell here or elsewhere).
Thanks


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

nothing in Canada..trust me..i've tried. so...Musikraft for the Best..Warmoth close second...Allparts and WD Music...Chiness stuff i would'nt touch,


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

My advice is to post a WTB here but also check TGP. Many members there will ship via USPS to Canada. You just might get lucky, depending on how "unusual" the specs are. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It takes a bit of searching. I used an Allparts neck from a now defunct supplier, Stew-mac, GFS, and a few others that don't come to mind. Did a deal on this forum for the pick ups. Finding all the parts was an adventure all on its own. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info -- kinda what I suspected. I guess I'll scour through the Musikraft and Warmoth sites.
I did great for my tele build a while ago getting stuff off TGP, but nothing doing on 3-bolt Strat necks.
Thanks


----------



## Shepherd (Nov 20, 2008)

It's funny, I've been listing my handmade bodies and necks on CL for over a year and I cant even give them away. I priced them at $125 and the quality is on par with any of the big boys. One guy even turned up his nose cause they werent made on a cnc.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't forget the GC gear shop too!


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

al3d said:


> nothing in Canada..trust me..i've tried. so...Musikraft for the Best..Warmoth close second...Allparts and WD Music...Chiness stuff i would'nt touch,


Any Allpart neck I've seen is Japanese... Very similar to (probably the same factory as) Fender Japan. You can't pick the specs but if they have one that fit I've found them to be a decent value (if you're fine w/ poly finishes)

GuitarMill.com is another source for bodies and necks, they do all the bodies for Danocaster for instance


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

chimo said:


> Any Allpart neck I've seen is Japanese... Very similar to (probably the same factory as) Fender Japan. You can't pick the specs but if they have one that fit I've found them to be a decent value (if you're fine w/ poly finishes)
> 
> GuitarMill.com is another source for bodies and necks, they do all the bodies for Danocaster for instance


Not sure who told ya that..but they are nothing like Jap Fenders really. Those bodies and necks are chiness and Korean for most part, some even indonasia.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

al3d said:


> Not sure who told ya that..but they are nothing like Jap Fenders really. Those bodies and necks are chiness and Korean for most part, some even indonasia.


maybe something has changed, but allparts necks were always made in japan, purportedly by fender japan.
i did get one tele neck from them, about 4 years ago- instead of the made in japan sticker, it had a made in usa one.

from the allparts website-

"Unless otherwise noted, all necks are made of the highest quality wood in either the United States or Japan. No two necks are exactly the same and may differ slightly from what is pictured. All necks have a Limited Warranty against defects in materials and workmanship. Warranty does not cover normal fret wear or customer modifications."


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

al3d said:


> Not sure who told ya that..but they are nothing like Jap Fenders really. Those bodies and necks are chiness and Korean for most part, some even indonasia.


Wrong again.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

In fairness I can't comment on the bodies - but my contact at Allparts told me necks are Japanese or American. All the necks brought in felt exactly like my MIJ Jazzmaster and Telecaster Custom.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

to be faire..i had place an order from allparts a few years ago and they totally sucked...3 necks that needed total dret jobs and one was actually warpped. did i vet a bad batch?..don!t know. So if they ar emade in the USA, who makes them?..not allparts for sure. As for been made in Korean or china, i got that info on many other forums, so jusqqt transmitting the info i was given when i first started.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

And why would you buy a neck from AllParts when it's close to 30% to 50% more expensive then musifraft or Warmoth anyway?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

al3d said:


> And why would you buy a neck from AllParts when it's close to 30% to 50% more expensive then musifraft or Warmoth anyway?


30 to 50% more expensive?
nah-
http://www.guitarpartsresource.com/necks_stratunfinished.htm
slightly cheaper than warmoth actually.
go to warmoth and use the neck builder to create a vintage style neck, without any of that compound radius horseshit they favor-
its about $200.
allparts already has the necks i want, with 7.25 radius and small fretwire.
takes 15 minutes to do a fret dress, so thats a non-issue,
and an unfinished allparts neck is actually unfinished,
whereas the warmoth unfinished neck has a sealer coat that must be removed if i want to tint the wood. 
ive used 7 allparts necks- 3 of them on my own personal guitars-
none needed refretting.
the one warmoth neck i used needed about the same amount of fretwork as the allparts ones.


----------

